# Rod to pair with Saltist 20H & Abu 6500 mag elite



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

I am in need of a few suggestions as to which rod i should purchase to pair with the saltist 20h and Abu 6500 mag elite. I will be mostly bottom fishing hi lo and lead all input would be appreciated

Probably looking at something around 12' or 13', light and not gonna explode on casting heavy lead or bending...


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Either of the 1502 blanks mate exceedingly well with those reels.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Childs said:


> I am in need of a few suggestions as to which rod i should purchase to pair with the saltist 20h and Abu 6500 mag elite. I will be mostly bottom fishing hi lo and lead all input would be appreciated
> 
> Probably looking at something around 12' or 13', light and not gonna explode on casting heavy lead or bending...


Looking for a Blank to have built, or off the shelf built rod?

In either case, would need some idea of budget.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The AFAW 12' Universal is one of the best all around fishing rods that I've ever used. I know this sounds like a shameless plug but for a 2-5 oz rod (heck I've HIT it with 6nbait) it is lightweight, very easy to load and will cast a good long ways.

Great match for the above mentioned reels.

Tommy


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

Could you give me an example for each price range

under $100

under $200

under $300


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I've got a mag elite on a cono-flex barracuda thief, will flat out smoke 4 ounces and bait.


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

The 13 foot beach is very nice also. I have the 14 foot big beach and love it. Tommy has some very nice rods available on his web store. Remember a reel with a good rod is always a good investment. 
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i have an extra 13' rod that would be perfect with either of those reels.
it is an afaw match rod.it has a range of 4-8 oz.


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

fish bucket said:


> i have an extra 13' rod that would be perfect with either of those reels.
> it is an afaw match rod.it has a range of 4-8 oz.


Does this mean youre selling it?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

yes.
at some point i was going to put it in the b/s/t.
i have 3 rods that serve the same purpose and 1 or 2 have to go.
i paid $210 picked up and will sell for same price.
will ship for $15 more.
also have a 1508 all* 2/1.
$225 no shipping because of 9' tip.
whishever one sells i'm keeping the other one.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Childs said:


> I am in need of a few suggestions as to which rod i should purchase to pair with the saltist 20h and Abu 6500 mag elite. I will be mostly bottom fishing hi lo and lead all input would be appreciated
> 
> Probably looking at something around 12' or 13', light and not gonna explode on casting heavy lead or bending...


dawia ballistic 
fine rod


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

I have a Breakaway LDX I could let go for $120 
and maybe an Ocean Master Cape Point I could let go for $100.

The Breakaway is rated like 3-5 oz and is 13'.
The Cape Point is rated like 6-12oz and is 12'.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

childs,pm box is full.
if you are still interested,i have a friend who stays in a hotel in bowie a few days a week.
he has offered to take rod with him and let you see it.or the all*1508.
that would save the shipping.

your choice


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

fish-on said:


> I have a Breakaway LDX I could let go for $120
> and maybe an Ocean Master Cape Point I could let go for $100.
> 
> The Breakaway is rated like 3-5 oz and is 13'.
> The Cape Point is rated like 6-12oz and is 12'.


Is the LDX the 13'??


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

childs,yes?
no?


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

Dude all u need is a wheels reels blank!!! If u wanna throw a brick and bait get the inferno or nail!!! Or something to throw anywhere from 8 and bait to 12 and bait look into the fusion!! And there is a lighter version called the fusion mag!!! All great blanks i have the fusion and the inferno myself and love them both im bout to get another inferno build i have 525 mags saltists 20s on the rods


----------



## rockfish74 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello Tommy, I'm looking for a good strong easy loading rod to pair with my newly bought 525 mag. If you have any for sale at your store or can recommend me one it will be greatly appreciated. I'm looking for a rod within 12 feet. Thank you.


----------

